

Savage capitalism is back – and it will not tame itself - mgunes
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/30/savage-capitalism-back-radical-challenge

======
w_t_payne
Not sure I agree entirely ... but there is clearly some systems engineering
that needs to be done.

